# dash refinishing?



## Nashville.Clay (Sep 16, 2012)

Both of my GTO's are in desperate need of dashboard overhaul. One 69 and other 70. These being one piece vinyl covering theres not much out there. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ames (and others, I think) offer some plastic covers that cover up the old dash completely. I don't have one but I've seen them on cars and they look pretty nice. Maybe another member on here has one and can comment but I've always heard good things about them. Other than that I know Just Dashes can recover your dash with new foam and vinyl but it is at least $800 last I checked.

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Search_Web


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's really about it. Use one of the plastic covers, pay Justdashes.com to refurbish them, or get lucky and find a good used one.

Bear


----------



## Nashville.Clay (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks fellas. Ive seen the plastic cap advertised. But haven't seen any cars wearing one. Thats easier than trying to fiberglass and paint mine.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I went deep and sent my 67 dash to www. Justdashes.com. I had 3 gauge pods added.....I am very happy with the job! In all fairness...I have never SEEN a cover (cap) installed. I know that some of the resto-places are offering reproduction pads for SOME of our cars.............E :cheers


----------



## Nashville.Clay (Sep 16, 2012)

That dash looks great. And the added gauges was a nice touch. All in eyesight!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Clay! just Dashes will give you a quote over the phone....
Eric


----------

